# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Azureus Eggs and tad pics

## JWells

Well, my azureus reminded me today why they are likely my favorite darts.  First I caught my male transporting a tad.  Unfortunately I couldnt get my camera ready in time, but it was great to see his paternal instinct kick in.  I havent seen him transport since I first got him about 5 years ago...

I then found my first clutch of the fall in the coconut hut.  Nice!

----------


## BG

Congrats on your new tads. Thanks for info. did you find it easy to breed them. You're ahead of the game living in sub tropics. :Big Grin:

----------


## JWells

Thanks.  You know, I actually had them breeding more frequently when I was in Philly, most heavily when the weather started getting cooler.  The temps since I got to Florida have been pretty warm, but  I just acquired some treefrogs that prefer it a bit cooler, so the frog room has been colder than normal.  I think the slight drop in temp got them going again.

----------


## John Clare

Congratz Josh!

----------

